# How do I set up my 7501 wireless router?



## zachandeve (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a westell router model a90-750115-07. It was working yesterday with my old modem and we were upgraded to a faster internet modem that allows a home phone. when i try to go to the IPaddress of the router 192.168.200.1 it wants a username and password. which neither of them do i know. I have caled the service provider and i have internet and they see nothing that would make the modem not work. I have called westell and the man said that they do not employ and techs fr troubleshooting the routers that they make and Verizon where i bought it from doesnt apparently troublshoot as well. Can someone PLEASE HELP me! I spent 69.99 for this thing and its now now working when it was less than 24 hous ago. I have gotten that the access code to open it is admin and password but it is still asking for a paswrd for th continued set up of my wireless router. It has now been over 24hrs sincei got thi new modem, and the router was working just fine before this.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Does your connections looks like this? http://www.microsoft.com/athome/organization/wirelesssetup.aspx

I would do a FULL POWER CYCLE of all the Devices:
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

Then try connecting to the Internet wired or wireless.

Pls. give an update.


----------

